

Facebook: Being 'MySpaced' By Google? - marcieoum
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11607379/1/facebook-being-myspaced-by-google.html

======
michaelpinto
I love G+ but I don't see it gaining traction — as usual Google is unfocused.
What started off as something interesting and original is now a sort of
Facebook/Tumblr clone. It's a great place to hang out with geeks and bronies,
but aside from that group I don't see other adopting it.

